# Subaru Owners and Engine Oil Consumption Issue...?



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Faded_Butters said:


> Anyone in here ride a Subaru...?
> 
> I heard that a lot of the Subaru's have a problem with engine oil consumption and is eating up a good amount of oil. Making it harder to maintain and not so wallet friendly on oil changes and therefore having to buy extra oil to put in the engine in-between oil changes.
> 
> ...



Proud owner of a 2006 WRX with now 194K on it. Maintenance so far:
Clutch @ 160K
Power steering pump, front control arms and ball joints @192k
In 10 years the only thing that broke was the power steering pump around 80K, the MAF sensor O ring around 130K. And the radiator (cracked) around 190 as well.
Never had oil leaks, I use sintetico and change it every 10K.
I drove it A LOT on snow and dirt, the car still pulls great.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

I've owned about 6 Subarus, and currently run a 2002 Legacy as my daily runner with 270k's on it, and its my mountain wagon. Never had a problem with oil, and I've not heard of this issue. Or its certainly not come on my radar.

I used to work for a motorsport team in the UK for about 6 years that ran Subarus, and it wasn't a problem then either. I love them, so I'm biased. But not heard of oil consumption issues in regards to them.

I service mine every 10,000 kms. If you look after them and get them checked regularly, and leave them standard, they're fine.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

There was an issue between 2010-2013 with oil consumption and faulty piston rings. There was actually a class action brought and won over it. It no longer seems to be an issue.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

No oil consumption.

Oil (full synth) is supposed to go for 10,000 km. But I change it every 8,000km...










My previous car BMW 3 used up 1qt about every 2 months. No big deal.

I would say... ask actual people who have Crosstrek in the yr that you want. Don't look it over on internet forums.

Honda CRV is ugly as fuck.
Toyota RAV4 is really expensive to buy used. But buying one new is a good choice.
Nissan Rogue... uglier than CRV.
Jeep anything.... lol.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

f00bar said:


> There was an issue between 2010-2013 with oil consumption and faulty piston rings. There was actually a class action brought and won over it. It no longer seems to be an issue.


So I take it I should stray away from any model Subaru that is 2010-2013...?? i.e. Go pre-2009 or 2014 later.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Are there any other makes/models out there that I might have missed and that I should also look into...?

Criteria:
1. Compact/small size SUV or crossover
2. Good gas mileage 
3. 4 Door wagon/hatchback/crossover body style
4. All Wheel Drive...(obviously).
5. Cheap maintenance (oil, tune ups, check ups).
6. If equipped with good snow tires...Good Traction also on icy/snow covered roads. 

Kia Sportage...? Hyundai Tucson...? Mazda CX5...?


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

I pretty much ran the whole gamut of research and compare/contrast. After weighing my options against my checklist of criteria...my best choice still boils down to SUBARU, regardless of an issue with oil consumption or not. 

So...Should I go Crosstrek or Forester...? 

I like the Crosstrek's body style a lot better (similar to impreza). On the other hand...the forester just seems more practical and has the most 'daily driver' variability/practicality. 

I guess it would just come down to body style, features/add-ons and personal preference/style.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I have been driving subarus for 10 years now, we currently own 3, well 2.5 as one is a project car. Anyway I've never had any trouble with oil consumption and I have always done my own servicing.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I have no idea how this thread fits into the "Snowboarding General Chat" forum.:dry:

Surely this is an 'Off Topic' thread?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

What you really want is an FJ Cruiser.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

speedjason said:


> What you really want is an FJ Cruiser.


This is what I really want


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

speedjason said:


> What you really want is an FJ Cruiser.


Whats the going price for a used older model...?

Isn't the gas mileage pretty bad/low...? At the least, is the gas mileage on par with a Tacoma/Tundra or is it worse...?

If I had the money...No doubt a FJ cruiser would be on my radar. I love that car too. Looks awesome and even better when lifted with mods for off road/rock crawling/trail use.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Faded_Butters said:


> Whats the going price for a used older model...?
> 
> Isn't the gas mileage pretty bad/low...? At the least, is the gas mileage on par with a Tacoma/Tundra or is it worse...?
> 
> If I had the money...No doubt a FJ cruiser would be on my radar. I love that car too. Looks awesome and even better when lifted with mods for off road/rock crawling/trail use.


Used ones are still pricey.
Gas mileage is about the same.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

On a side note...

Which class of car do you guys think has the most options and practicality for strictly snowboarding use...?

A. Compact/Small size SUV
B. Mid-Large size SUV
C. Compact/Small size Crossover (wagon/SUV hybrid)
D. Mid size Crossover (wagon/SUV hybrid)
E. Small size Pickup Truck
F. Mid-Large size Pickup Truck
G. Small size wagon/hatchback
H. Mid size wagon/hatchback
I. Small sedan/Coupe 
J. Mid-Large sedan/coupe

I have seen all kinds of cars in the mountains and parking lots of many ski resorts. Electric Prius's, Ricer Type Civic's and heck even 'soccer mom' vans. So...It seems like it really doesn't matter what kind of car you drive as long as it can get you to the mountains. 

From what I have noticed...a majority of snowboarders are either a small wagon (Subaru Forester etc.), small pickup truck (tacoma/ranger/frontier etc.) or some small coupe/hatchback (civic, impreza, mazda etc.)

I would think that a compact/small to mid size crossover would probably make the most sense and practicality for snowboarding...correct...?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You think about life way too much.


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice to hear good reports about the subarus. I always thought they were a bit under-rated back in Aust.

On another note, I've never seen the word 'oil' typed so much in an original post! lol *cough*


>

:snowboard4:


----------



## Skid (Feb 20, 2017)

A friend had a 2014 forester and we just called it a 2 stroke by the amount of oil he said it used.:laugh2:


----------



## jjj604 (Dec 16, 2015)

Faded_Butters said:


> On a side note...
> 
> Which class of car do you guys think has the most options and practicality for strictly snowboarding use...?
> 
> ...


i was kinda in the same boat as you a few years back but narrowed down my choices by aiming for better gas mileage and cheaper upkeep costs (smaller wheels, no turbo, etc). ended up with a '10 impreza wagon and it's about as practical as i can think a car can be. the interior is boring af, it has enough guts to get the job done but it's a lot less fun than its turbo'd brothers. i can transport boards inside with 3 people, racks were easy to source and affordable, 16" tires are super cheap, mileage is decent (newer body type is much better) and fitting into smaller spots is easier than dealing with an suv. i've never been a fan of having a higher center of gravity especially on long, winding drives but that's personal preference.

don't overthink it. if you think it'll get you to the mountain and back in one piece and you still have beer money leftover at the end of the month, you're probably making the right choice


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Personally I am gonna say roof rack for your boards and big trunk for the luggage.
It depends on what you trying to do tho. I personally think 4wd/awd is a must and ground clearance is nice for the deep snow.


----------

